# Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)



## ricoroci (31. Januar 2014)

*Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Hallo und guten Abend in die Zockerecke,

ich habe schon überall gelesen, dass gfwl abgeschalten wird. Habe aber auch gelesen, 
dass man im Gegenzug (für ausgewählte Spiele) einen Steamcode erhält. 
gfwl zu Steam
Batman: Arkham soll ja schon in Steam gehen. 
Nun eigentlich soll man den normal Code den man gekauft hat bzw. mit der CD erhalten hat,
bei Steam eingeben und dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. 
Nichts wars! Habe es mehrmals probiert und auch den Support (support@wbgames.com) geschrieben mit Beweisbilder und was halt alles dazugehört. 
Habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? 
Habe keine Antwort bekommen und funktionieren tut es auch nicht?
Habe es auch mit anderen Spielen auf der Liste probiert, aber funktioniert hat keins.

MfG
Domi


----------



## Shona (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Batman: Arkham soll ja schon in Steam gehen.
> Nun eigentlich soll man den normal Code den man gekauft hat bzw. mit der CD erhalten hat,
> bei Steam eingeben und dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.
> Nichts wars! Habe es mehrmals probiert und auch den Support (support@wbgames.com) geschrieben mit Beweisbilder und was halt alles dazugehört.
> ...


 Batman Arkham City sowie Batman Arkham Asylum gehen aber, hab mein Arkham City selbst so in Steam aktiviert.

Gibt aber auch welche die immer noch Probleme haben, leider.
Würde diesbezüglich mal beim Steam Support nachfragen an was das liegen kann ggf aktivieren sie dir das Spiel.
Schicke noch das https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762 alles gleich mit, weil sie das so oder so als erstes verlangen.


----------



## ricoroci (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Oke danke  
Werde ich mal probieren. 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
LG 
Domi

EDIT: Klingt dumm aber wo bekomme ich diese Support Nummer her?
        Einfach bei Steam Support kontaktieren?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Mal ne Frage: Wenn ich mir das HumbleBundle hole und dort ist ja Dirt3 dabei.

Muss ich es nur bei Steam aktivieren oder muss ich noch GfWL runterladen(obwohls ja abgeschaltet wird)?
Kann ich dann nicht mehr speichern, weil der Dienst jetzt schließt?


----------



## Shona (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Oke danke
> Werde ich mal probieren.
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> LG
> ...


 Hier Account machen https://support.steampowered.com/ und dann dein Ticket schreiben. Antwort dauert aber bis zu 72h anders kannst du sie nicht kontaktieren



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wenn ich mir das HumbleBundle hole und dort ist ja Dirt3 dabei.
> 
> Muss ich es nur bei Steam aktivieren oder muss ich noch GfWL runterladen(obwohls ja abgeschaltet wird)?
> Kann ich dann nicht mehr speichern, weil der Dienst jetzt schließt?


 Infos zu GFWL und Dirt 3 -> http://steamcommunity.com/app/44320/discussions/0/558746745592088289/


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Funktioniert die Aktivierung mit Dirt 3 schon?


----------



## ricoroci (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*



Shona schrieb:


> Hier Account machen https://support.steampowered.com/ und dann dein Ticket schreiben. Antwort dauert aber bis zu 72h anders kannst du sie nicht kontaktieren



Des hab ich schon gemacht, bin gerade am schreiben. 
Die wollen dazu ein Bild mit dem CD-key und meiner Ticket number oder nicht? Wenn ja, ich muss doch zuerst die Frage schreiben, dann weiß ich doch erst was für eine Ticket number ich habe oder nicht?


----------



## Shona (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Du keine Ahnung früher musste man das nicht machen^^ bzw. hab ich das nie gemacht und es wurde nie gemeckert.
Wenn sie es wollen schreiben sie dir das dann kannste es nochmal schicken mit Ticketnummer (nur das Bild vom Key)


----------



## ricoroci (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Oke danke, ich werde dann mal berichten für alle denen es noch so geht^^.


----------



## imischek (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

habe mir gestern das humble bundle geholt 
alle spiele also auch dirt3 und dirt showdown sind bei steam eingetragen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*



imischek schrieb:


> habe mir gestern das humble bundle geholt
> alle spiele also auch dirt3 und dirt showdown sind bei steam eingetragen


 
ja ist klar, aber wenn du die Spiele runtergeladen hast und installieren willst, musst du derzeit noch GfWL installieren.


----------



## imischek (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

habe dirt showdown installiert und gespielt      

nix gfwl

für die anderen spiele kann ich bisher keine aussage machen


----------



## Shona (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*



imischek schrieb:


> habe dirt showdown installiert und gespielt
> 
> nix gfwl
> 
> für die anderen spiele kann ich bisher keine aussage machen


 Dirt Showdown hatte nie GFWL -.-" -> List of games using Steam authentication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia & Dirt Showdown - Rennspiel setzt auf Steamworks und weitere Infos


----------



## Psychopath (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Auf pcgames habe ich glaube gelesen, das es noch gar nicht 1005ig fest steht das gfwl abgeschaltet wird. Es könnte sein, das es mit einer minimalkonfig weiterlaufen könnte.

Kann bzw weiß einer was mit den Dlc´s passiert, wie man diese in steam dann integrieren kann. Habe D3 standart (keine complete edition), die ganzen dlc´s habe ich mir zusätzlich geholt gehabt?
Davon habe ich noch nix gelesen?


----------



## brazzjazz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Games for Windows live abgeschaltet; Codes für Steam (Batman; Dirt; etc.)*

Wäre sehr zu begrüßen, wenn GFWL den Abgang macht. Dank eines Updates von GWFL verlor ich alle Speicherpunkte für Batman: Arkham Asylum. Das hat so noch keine andere Plattform geschafft. Nur dank der Archivierungsfunktion von Windows 7 gelang es mir, die Dateien wiederherzustellen.


----------

